# Need some kind of logo!!



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Okay my artistic plowsite guys/gals, I am in need of some sort of company logo. I have no idea of what to use. I dont want anything too fancy, but not generic. My company name, obviously, is Sydenstricker Landscaping. My lettering on my truck right now is blue. So any of you creative types out there, if you can help in any way, I will greatly appreciate it!!!!!:waving:


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

what kind of business do you run ? (I know its landscaping) hardscape, waterscape, install, just mowing? Do you enjoy something in particular? What sets your business apart from others?

If you look at my logo (on my website) you'll see it fits with my slogan "inviting nature home" and all my design/installs are intended to help bring some wildlife into your backyard.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Grn Mtn;380592 said:


> what kind of business do you run ? (I know its landscaping) hardscape, waterscape, install, just mowing? Do you enjoy something in particular? What sets your business apart from others?
> 
> If you look at my logo (on my website) you'll see it fits with my slogan "inviting nature home" and all my design/installs are intended to help bring some wildlife into your backyard.


I run a full landscape maintenance and construction company. I do cutting, installs, fertilizing, clean-ups, patios/walkways/retaining walls, sprinkler systems, mulching, lawn renovation, and of course snow plowing. I mainly enjoy doing the mowing part, since it is the easiest and the lawns look awesome when I finish.


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

designoutpost.com

They do an awsome job, i was stuck on my logo and they came up with this, just what i wanted, something simple and easy to read so i can plaster it on everything, trucks trailers etc


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

*before reading your reply..*

I whipped this up real quick before reading your reply:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Wow!!! Grn Mtn, that is really cool!!!! I like that look of the company name on the brick walkway. That is really nice. 

Kemmer, I will take a look at that site. I like the look of your logo, it would definatly be easy to put anywhere!!

Thanks alot guys!!:salute: Looks great so far. I appreciate the help alot


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks, it actually looks like crap posted up on the message board, on my computer screen you can see all the nice colored detail of walkway and the lettering is embossed with it also.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

What program did you use to design that??


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;380680 said:


> What program did you use to design that??


Photoshop Elements


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Grn Mtn;380700 said:


> Photoshop Elements


Thanks Grn Mtn, I will have to take a look into that program. If you do not mind, can I use that logo and work with it? I dont wanna take something someone else made and use it without their permission, dont wanna take credit for something I didnt do. Just dont wanna piss any one off


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

you'll have to re-build it since what gets posted on here is all low res. just take a picture of a walk or scan a page of some hardscape catalog, use the polygon selection tool to cut out the bricks, type your co name, copy the layer, clear emboss one type layer and the other I forget the name at the moment but it looks like it was outlined with a spraypaint gun. thats all there is to it. have fun and do your original at 600dpi and as large as you can.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

so, just a thought
But graphical design work isn't that expensive and i think you'll be much happier with what you get.
we mow/snow plow/whatever because that's our talent and we do it better than anyone else.
but obviously graphical design isn't our talent because otherwise you'd be in graphical design.
I'd bet a total new design is under $200
Be well worth it IMO


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

ya i agree, i designed my first company logo and i used it for a while
this is what it was









then i went to design outpost and pay $150 because i couldnt think of anything good after playing with the new name for a while and they came up with this V

one thing to remember when making a logo, you have to make sure it can be black and white or 1 or 2 colors for printing and advertising purposes


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I will have to explore design sites and design places around here. I want my logo to put on my business cards, add it to my truck lettering, and on some shirts. I appreciate all of the help guys!!!:salute: I did not know where to begin with this. Thank you all so much:waving:


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

Most print shops have graphic artist on staff
and they will get you a deal (since they want all your business)
find a local place that is in business for a while, does all the things you need (signs, lettering, business cards, fliers, etc) and they'll take good care of you.

make sure you get a copy of the artwork though, in case they go out of business or whatever. You paid for it.


----------

